# Anvil



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

I wounder who designed the shaped of the anvil (not ship friendly)?probables a Cowboy


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index...-few-strikes-on-the-object-theyre-working-on/

This might help...or further confuse!

geoff


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Haven't checked out You Tube but if anyone has posted Fred Dibnah's Industrial Age clips, no doubt he tells us why.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

The anvil was not designed - it just happened, well evolved maybe.
There are other patterns available, apart from the well known London pattern. 

Looking at the link posted by Geoff brought to mind differences in terminology.
What they call a horn I would call a beck and what they call a step I would call a table - It all depends who taught you I suppose. 

An offcut of flat bottom railway line makes the basis of an excellent small anvil - just needs some work with an angle grinder.


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

Thor and Odin, obviously.

N


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

Mad Landsman said:


> ...........An offcut of flat bottom railway line makes the basis of an excellent small anvil - just needs some work with an angle grinder.


Trying to get us all locked up or something ML??


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

OilJiver said:


> Trying to get us all locked up or something ML??


No.... Perish the thought, just do what I did and have a quiet word with a Permanent Way ganger. 
worth a drink maybe(Thumb)


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Mad Landsman said:


> An offcut of flat bottom railway line makes the basis of an excellent small anvil - just needs some work with an angle grinder.


Thats what I use.... marked 'Krupp 1896'.... an offcut from my cattleyards...where all the uprights are ex the Wangaratta/ Bright railway.


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

Mad Landsman said:


> An offcut of flat bottom railway line makes the basis of an excellent small anvil - just needs some work with an angle grinder.


After I retired I worked for a while as a Driver on construction trains on stage 2 of the Channel Tunnel Rail Link from North Kent into St Pancras (I drive trains on a preserved railway and as far as I was concerned they were paying me £150 a day to pursue my hobby!) I picked up a short length of flat bottom rail one day and took it home - a marvellous anvil. I nearly broke my back carrying it from the loco to my car!:sweat:


----------

